# Windows 7 defrag wouldn't end!



## snorkyller

I'm using the following command to run the windows 7 defrag tool:
defrag /c /h /u /v /x             
(see below for the details of those switches)

After 12 hours, the process was not ended, and defrag was running the space consolidation pass number 1734  .  I had to stop it.
My HD has 285 Go, 88 Go are used (30%).

Why does it take so much times?!


/X Perform free-space consolidation. Free-space consolidation is useful if you need to shrink a volume, and it can reduce fragmentation of future files.
/C Defragment all local volumes on the computer. 
/H Run the operation at normal priority instead of the default low priority. 
/U Print the progress of the operation on the screen. 
/V Verbose mode. Provides additional detail and statistics.


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Follow this link
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/20...d-engineering-the-windows-7-improvements.aspx

Hope it will help you.
Thanks


----------



## fohawk17

you could always use defraggler

http://www.piriform.com/defraggler


----------



## leonidas

12 h is a long time for a defrag, especially for defragging just 88 GB with plenty of free space. The Vista defragger was pretty nasty and slow as a snail, looks like the win 7 defragger is no different despite the claimed improvements?


----------



## linkin

Use Auslogics Disk Defrag or Defraggler. Both are faster and do a better job than windows' integrated hunk of junk.


----------



## alexcarlson

I am agreeing with linkin. you can use Auslogics Disk Defrag or Defraggler.

Thanks


----------

